# what seats to buy?



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

what seats should i but for my tt?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

my baseball stiched interior :laugh:


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

Porsche GT3


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Recaro sportster cs. I will have a set one day...


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

TommyTT said:


> Porsche GT3


This ^


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyTT said:


> Porsche GT3


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TommyTT said:


> Porsche GT3


+1


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't think you're providing enough information to let anyone gear you towards the right seats. It's like asking what shoe to buy without saying if you're going dancing or rock climbing  

What's the purpose of the car ? Are you doing this purely from an aesthetic standpoint or after performance because you're going to track it? What's your budget?


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

yeahh deff need a price range, oem gt3 seats are in the thousandsssss :banghead:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> yeahh deff need a price range, oem gt3 seats are in the thousandsssss :banghead:


That'd be true. I recently sold mine for $2.8K. 



















cheers.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

When looking to install a new convertible top next year, I saved the cash, bought a super nice replacement top...did the labor myself and spent the remainder I new seats. Couldn't take the stockers anymore...

Between a Recaro SRD (no longer made) and Sparcos...

Ended up with the Sparco R505 Torino. Very nice seat...memory foam, jacquard and great stitching. Fits nicely with the interior. Milano would be the next up (in Alacantara...but doesn't wear as nicely unless you keep after it)

$1200 on the both of them through my local parts store/Keystone supplier. 



















Joe


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What about the seats that we SHOULD have gotten but DIDN'T in every TT??


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> What about the seats that we SHOULD have gotten but DIDN'T in every TT??


Yesss. These tt's r so dope. Does anyone even have one of these?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1.8tipgls said:


> Yesss. These tt's r so dope. Does anyone even have one of these?


TT QS was euro only. Apparently, we U.S. types were unworthy. 

cheers


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

You can't have the QS seats, they were prohibited due to crash regs (*cough* airbags)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You can order them through recaro direct or oem plus. They even match all interior colors


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> You can order them through recaro direct or oem plus. They even match all interior colors


Any info on this? Part number for them? I'd love a set like those. Like the gt3 without the lollipop top.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Its been a while since I've gone on their site. They only have the MKII TT seats listed. You probably have to call and ask now


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Those Sparcos look great! How tough we're they to install?


----------



## quattrosportt89 (Jun 26, 2012)

1.8tipgls said:


> Yesss. These tt's r so dope. Does anyone even have one of these?


This guy 

How do i insert a pic of my QS?


----------



## quattrosportt89 (Jun 26, 2012)

and i would def. recommend the Recaros, light, comfy, and easy to clean..


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> What about the seats that we SHOULD have gotten but DIDN'T in every TT??



I'd feel bad to sit in these seats everyday. Let alone put a seatbelt on and risk damaging the leather over time.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Any info on this? Part number for them? I'd love a set like those. Like the gt3 without the lollipop top.


They were like $7K/set, but like said they're not on the OEMplus.com site anymore.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

As far as I know when my buddy called recaro about a pole position for his m3 they said they could make anything you want. It's most likely special order now unless you can find some used.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well unless you get the plain fabric but nobody wants those


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

jaxtt said:


> Those Sparcos look great! How tough we're they to install?


Not tough. Made some simple mounting brackets for them using straight aluminum bar and a L bracket for the seat belt recepticle...bolted straight to factory recarco base track. Worked great. 

You can buy Porsche Boxster mounts through Sparco and others that are the same as our base track as well if you don't want to custom fab. 

QS seats would be my dream seat...but far out of the budget range. 

Joe


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

any seats with side airbags as i dont want to void my insurance


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

those Sparco's are amazing. The price is pretty awesome too. Can you get it without the stitched logo though? I hate that part.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

XXX 1.8T said:


> any seats with side airbags as i dont want to void my insurance


Will your insurance really go up if put racing seats in? I mean aren't they safer then side air bags seeing as you won't move?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I like mine:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Will your insurance really go up if put racing seats in? I mean aren't they safer then side air bags seeing as you won't move?


x2


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

And how exactly will your insurance company know you replaced your seats?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

20v master said:


> And how exactly will your insurance company know you replaced your seats?


Once you crash? Youll be pretty much out of luck, because in your policy it says that your car has airbags in the seats? And that would suck, cuz then youd have to pay for the damages and shieet


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Once you crash? Youll be pretty much out of luck, because in your policy it says that your car has airbags in the seats? And that would suck, cuz then youd have to pay for the damages and shieet


The only damages they wouldn't cover would be your own medical bills if you were injured. Thats it.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Will your insurance really go up if put racing seats in? I mean aren't they safer then side air bags seeing as you won't move?


In Australia if you modify any of the cars safety systems insurance will be void especially if you get hurt.

The car has been complianced with 4 airbags from the factory 2 in the front and 2 sides so if you take out the side airbags and you get T boned and someone dies you or passenger your on on your own and liable as you modified and changed the cars safety system.

Im all for racing seats and they look great but i dont want to change my seats voiding my insurance. 

Hence why i am asking are there any seats out there that fit that have side airbags?

Any of the Porsche seats have side airbags?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Do the Boxster seats have them? I know there's a few people on here that have those seats.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> Do the Boxster seats have them? I know there's a few people on here that have those seats.


No. Boxster (986/987) side airbags are in the doors. Same with 911 (996/997). But, they are direct bolt in as they have the same recarro runners/mounts as the OEM TT.



















cheers


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

jaxtt said:


> Those Sparcos look great! How tough we're they to install?


Not that I know of. If I ever have them redone the sparco logo will be removed and/or replaced with the Audi sport logo 

Maybe give sparco a call? Don't think it could be just destitched out without showing somehow. 

Joe


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*seats*

helped some friends yesterday and liked this a whole lot......





































He said he received a great price on the seats / frames / and racing harness.....


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Saw the thread on QW and wanted to ask how much they weight with brackets?


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry am usually really good about responding..... By the way thanks for helping Richard O. out so much really nice guy..... Sorry I missed your victory at Waterfest.. was in KONI booth.....

any way the weight is not exact will get that Monday for you... but the seats you see above would

have to say around 30 pounds for seat and bracket.... one person there said it saved fifty pounds a side so 100 pounds....

might have you tune mine when I am ready.... l8r....


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

That company has a nicer model for an extra $100. Look pretty sick. 

http://www.cipherauto.com/BRacing-Seatsb/Cipher-Auto-Racing-Seats/CPA2001-Euro-Series

But not real leather, and an extra $200 for mounts. So your looking at a "G" for seats.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> That company has a nicer model for an extra $100. Look pretty sick.
> 
> http://www.cipherauto.com/BRacing-Seatsb/Cipher-Auto-Racing-Seats/CPA2001-Euro-Series
> 
> But not real leather, and an extra $200 for mounts. So your looking at a "G" for seats.



He said He got the 3" racing harness quick release 4 / Those two racing seats / and the custom brackets for around $800.00 shipped to his house in NC shipped from CA and the $100.00 more ones would be right at the same price....... 

that is pretty sweet. the only thing we bought extra was 4 bolts and the person offering the garage even bought the beer better then sweet..... :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Seats look pretty cool, but that steering wheel :facepalm:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*neb*

how have you been ?

email me.....

want to see your car.....


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Saw the thread on QW and wanted to ask how much they weight with brackets?


just weighed 35 pounds for both.........


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

WhanAB said:


> just weighed 35 pounds for both.........


Is that 35 lbs for two seats (17.5 lbs each)?


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Is that 35 lbs for two seats (17.5 lbs each)?


that would be each seat...... ... was off 5 lbs each on my first guess


----------



## brendan_TT (Jul 12, 2012)

XXX 1.8T said:


> In Australia if you modify any of the cars safety systems insurance will be void especially if you get hurt.
> 
> The car has been complianced with 4 airbags from the factory 2 in the front and 2 sides so if you take out the side airbags and you get T boned and someone dies you or passenger your on on your own and liable as you modified and changed the cars safety system.
> 
> ...




OMG, and I thought USA regulations sukked! :banghead:

some nice seats there guys! YUM


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

WhanAB said:


> that would be each seat...... ... was off 5 lbs each on my first guess


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

is that bad or good ???


----------

